# 56 or 58 caad10 for 6' rider?



## Valleydude

Hey guys, need your help. I am new to the forums and have decided to get a caad10 4 but my local bike shop does not have any to test ride. They will have to order it. I am 6' tall with a 33.5" inseam. I had a giant defy in a size large and it felt a little big. I test rode a m/l tcr and that fit well. It had a 57 cm top tube. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## bikerjulio

I'm 6' 1" and ride a 58 cm Cannondale, and probably if they still made a 59 cm it would fit a little better. in 58 size they have a 57.5 cm TT.

In other words, I think a 56 cm would be way too small for you.

pic worth 1000 words and all that - here's my 58cm


----------



## moralleper

I have you exact measurements and I ride a 58cm CAAD 9.


----------



## Valleydude

Awesome, thanks alot guys. 58 it is. Sweet Looking supersix!!!


----------



## rubbersoul

crazy thing is, Ivan Basso who is 6' is running a 56. The pros go low!


----------



## nathanbal

Im 6' and ride a 56cm.


----------



## quatre24

I am 6'3 and use a 58 2008 six13 with 400mm seatpost due to long legs. Next size up would be too long in the top tube for me and should the same for you if go a size that too big for for. Too small of a frame means you will be crunched up on the frame leading to pain in the shoulders.


----------



## ggphysics

Holy long stem Bikerjulio! Anyway, I'm closer to 6'2" and ride a 60cm CAAD7 with a 120 stem. The 59 tt is my sweet spot.

A 56 would certainly end up looking like a pro's bike; heaps of post and stem. I can't justify sizing down to just to save a few grams of weight and some nebulous torsional rigidity.


----------



## Valleydude

How much handlebar to saddle drop do you 6 footers have riding 56cm bikes and what stem length are you using? And now many spacers? Thanks


----------



## bikerjulio

The bike above (58 cm) is setup with my usual hard points. 
81cm from c/l BB to top of saddle.
59cm from tip of saddle to centre of bars.
normally I use a 130mm stem, but the one on the photo is 135mm.
11cm drop from saddle to top of bars.


----------



## nathan84318

6'1 here and ride a 56 with a 120mm stem.


----------



## ziscwg

just a tad under 6 foot and ride a 56 with 100 mm stem


----------



## aengbretson

5'11", 31.5" inseam. Riding a 56 frame 110mm stem, not a ton of seatpost showing. The SystemSix has the same geometry as the CAAD10. It all depends on your preference for riding position, as the reach measurements barely change from the 56 to the 60 (39.4, 39.9, 40.4 - your reach will be more dependent on your stem, bar, and shifter location choices), while the stack heights are 56.0, 57.9, and 59.3. You could theoretically fit any one of them, but your longer legs might push you towards the 58 or 60.

As far as testing sizes go, the SuperSix should have the same geometry as the CAAD10. Maybe the shop has one? And no way in hell should you be obligated to buy the bike that is ordered for you. If it doesn't fit, get a different size (assuming you really want that model of bike).

Pic of my setup for reference:


----------



## kbwh

Interesting setup, bikerjulio.

I'm 6' 1/2" and I'd probably be on a 56, with a 25mm setback post and 12cm stem.


----------



## RussellS

5'11" and I ride 58 cm CAAD7 and CAAD9. 12 cm stems. Setback seatposts. Saddle shoved back on the rails. Couple inches drop to bars. Assuming your body has normal proportions, torso, legs, arms, then a 58 cm frame will fit you well.


----------



## Valleydude

Thanks alot guys, you have been very helpful. Looking like a 58 should be the one to get and dial it in from there. Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## 2Wheels2Freedom

Valleydude,
It should be awesome! I am 6'1" and have a 34" inseam. I ride a 58cm Caad10-5. I was actually set on 60cm because all of the online fit calculators said I should ride a 59-60 cm frame (not that it is that exact of a science) except one said 58.5. I am so glad I went with my LBS recommendation. 
I saw somewhere else you were thinking about Carbon. I personally like the fact that Cannondale set out to make this competitive with a Carbon bike. I confessed my desire for a Carbon bike to a guy who did crit races and he said that when you're ready to make the jump to Carbon, go all the way to Hi-mod. That made sense to me anyways so I thought I'd share it. I love my Caad10.


----------



## Valleydude

Yeah, I hear the Caads are better than any low to mid grade carbon out there, 1540 grams frame and fork weight for the money is tough to beat. as is the Caad 10 4 which is around 17 pounds right out the box. Swap out the wheels and tires for some kysrium elites and ultremo zx tires and you have a sub 16 pound bike for under $2500 bucks!!!


----------



## cdalemike

I am 5' 11" and ride a 58cm Cannondale. Now, my frame is from 1998 when the frames were actually made in Bedford. Not sure if the sizing specs have changed since then or not. Sounds like you should be fine with a 58 or 59.


----------



## fedrusion

6'3 on a 58, my measurements suggest a 57cm top tube from the competitive cyclist fit calculator. you will probably work well with either one but should ride both and see how you feel on each.


----------



## tober1

5' 11" on a 56cm here.


----------



## s4one

I'm 5'11 and ride a 54cm supersix, 32mm setback with a 120 +/-17 stem. Thinking of switching to a 140mm stem +/-6. 

Smaller bikes are easier to handle, for me at least. I rode a 56, 55 and now I am on a 54cm. Different brand bikes though.


----------



## ahumblecycler

I am 5' 10.5", and I ride a 56cm CAAD10. I run 15mm off set post, and I replaced the headset with a 10mm height top and added an additional 5mm spacer. My stem is the FSA CSI-99OS 110mm, which actually measures 115mm. My bars are Easton Equip Pro, and my post is 16.6mm from binder to rails. I am about to slam the stem and raise my post another 2 or 3mm.


----------



## Valleydude

hey, I took aengbretson's advice and test rode a couple of Supersixes yesterday(sweet bikes by the way), a 58 and then a 56, I put a deposit down on a size 56 Caad10 rival in black. I felt to stretched out on the 58 and oddly enough didn't have alot of seatpost showing. When I took out the 56 it felt right on the money and easy to handle. Should have it in a couple of weeks.Now I'm trying to decide to go standard or compact crank 52/36 with a 11-26 cassette. Cannondale had 6 left and is sold out on all the others. So if you live in Canada and have been thinking about getting one, I wouldn't wait much longer. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Guymk

It really depends how you are built. I am 5'8"(although still growing) and have a 34"inseam. Right now I am on a 55cm Top tube 90mm stem with 25mm of stack. Unfortunately most frames tailor better to long torso short legs, the other way around means either small frame plus lots of spacers or big frame with really short stem and fewer spacers. I would measure yourself for a fit:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO
and see what numbers you get out. Based on those numbers choose what frame size.


----------



## DG62

I'm 6'2" and ride a 58 CAAD9 with a 130mm stem and Thompson seatpost. It feels comfortable in the drops, but a just a touch small while riding on top of the bars. I dropped the stack height and it helped.

I bought CAAD4 frame about ten or eleven years ago that was marked as a 59, but when I bough the CAAD9 assumed that it must have been mismarked. But it does feel a little larger than the CAAD9, so maybe it was a 59. The seatpost has a little more setback than the Thompson as well. Funny now the CAAD4 seems long in the drops, but perfect on top.

I suspect the 58 would be a good fit for you that could be adjusted via stem length and zero setback seatpost.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I prefer a smaller bike if possible... I'm 6'1" with even proportions.. 32in inseam. Ride a size 56 Supersix and run a 100mm stem.


----------



## nhguapo

6'2" and ride a 58 SS. 25mm offset seatpost and just swapped out a 110 to a 100 stem. It just felt a little too far out. I also threw on some 46cm EC90 bars with the short 75mm reach and I think I found my happy spot.


----------



## roadrun

Same position looking at either a 56 or 58 frame, I'm 6ft and 33.5 inside leg.
Going to try a 56 at the weekend.


----------



## Valleydude

The 56 felt alot better to me, like it was more nimble and handled better.


----------



## roadrun

They only have a 56cm in stock - a 58 won't be available until June - so hope the 56 will be good - currently ride a LeMond 57cm (this has a sloping top tube)


----------



## s4one

5'11 and ride a 54cm supersix. 32mm setback 140 stem


----------



## Slow Ride

Valleydude said:


> The 56 felt alot better to me, like it was more nimble and handled better.



It's the same for me; smaller is more nimble and handles better. My Orbea Onix is that way and love it. Build a Surly Cross Check recently and went to the larger size and can't maneuver it as well as the smaller. Went big to get less toe overlap with fenders, but finding toe overlap is easier to deal with than the larger frame handling. Onix and Cross Check are different bikes for sure, but I do recall the larger Onix as relatively less maneuverable as well. For me less maneuverable equates less fun to ride. Good luck.


----------



## tron

Interesting, I am looking into building up a Caad10 frameset and stumbled onto this. I have been riding a 56 specialized and am 5'11." I have been unhappy with that size and run a pretty small stem so I was looking at a 54 for the cannondale but all the posters here seem to be running relatively larger frame sizes.


----------



## garethjohn

6' 1/2'' here with a 56cm CAAD 9 2010, definately wouldn't want to go bigger.


----------



## tron

I test rode the caad10and definitely would go with a 54 being just shy of 6'. The toptube is pretty straight so the frame seems bigger


----------



## ilovejuve

i am 6'1" and ride a 56cm. a 58 cm feels waaaay too long in the top tube for me. i use a 130cm stem and it feels superb


----------



## bucket38

Sounds like a similar question I had. I'm 6' 1/2", 34" inseam. Out of four sales staff at 4 different local bike shops, two suggested 56" and two 58" !
Anyway I ended up with a 58" CAAD 10 2012, it just felt better to me.


----------



## TM-17

6ft 2 in, 33 1/2 inseam. on a 60 cm CAAD10


----------



## russd32

I don't ride a 'Dale but my height/inseam are exactly the same as yours and I'm currently on a 56 Felt which has a 150mm headtube. I've got a 110mm stem and I've got 9cm of seat/bar drop. It's too low in the front for my non-racer riding so I just ordered a 58, hopefully that'll make my rides more enjoyable.


----------



## jprv4pilot

6' 1" on a 58cm here ....


----------



## Sirveyir

6'-2" and 36" inseam with long arms and legs. I ride a 58cm CAAD7 with a 110mm stem and 175mm cranks. That seems to be my ideal setup. I have setup my wife's 56cm CAAD4 with a 120mm stem and more drop for me to ride, and it also worked out well. I have ridden my buddy's 60cm CAAD5 with 120mm stem and feel too stretched out on the larger frame. I think you would do well with either the 58 or 56cm CAAD10. I would go with the 56cm if your inseam is 34" or less.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

There's a lot going on besides just inseam. Torso length and arm length affect reach to the bars. I'm 6'1" and didn't like my first bike, which was a 2005 Allez 58. I always felt stretched out and didn't like the position. Now I am on a 56 Six13 and love it. In the end, fit calculators and online comparisons will mean little when compared to actually riding the bike.


----------

